# Gaming on C.H.I.P. and Pocket C.H.I.P.



## Sora de Eclaune (May 10, 2016)

So I found out today about these little things by Next Thing Co. and decided to make a gaming topic about them. They're functionally identical systems, which is why this is a joint topic.

The big selling point of C.H.I.P. is that it's a $9 computer you can build into something great, and the big selling point of Pocket C.H.I.P. is that it is a pre-built, portable version of C.H.I.P. that comes with a game system called "PICO-8" for free. These two systems both run pretty similarly, though. They're running some sort of ARM-built Debian Linux, from what I can find, and it's been stated that they can run most of anything that is already on the Raspberry Pi (via the "sudo apt-get" command).

So, let's get a list of some good games that may be available on the C.H.I.P. systems, to give some people a place to start off from when all those beautiful systems ship out to the people who didn't Kickstart the thing and get their Kickstarter edition systems already! I'll start with the few games I know.

------------------------------------​
Green = Confirmed Working
Teal = Partially Works / Iffy
Blue = Untested / Unconfirmed
Red = Does not Work

------------------------------------​
NOTE: YOU MUST DO _sudo apt-get update_ BEFORE YOU CAN DO ANY INSTALLING

*PICO-8* - _preinstalled on PocketC.H.I.P._ - A fake emulator of a fictional game system. The games can be played in your browser here, but unless you purchase it or have a PocketC.H.I.P. you won't get access to the additional programs for game editing or music creation.
*PrBoom* - _sudo apt-get install prboom_ - A clone of Doom. Mouse control doesn't work, but it's decent.
*PrBoom Plus* - _sudo apt-get install prboom-plus_ - The enhanced version of PrBoom. I couldn't see a difference between the two.
*Chocolate Doom* - _sudo apt-get install chocolate-doom_ - A clone of Doom.
*Beneath a Steel Sky / ScummVM* - _sudo apt-get install beneath-a-steel-sky_ - A port of ScummVM that comes with Beneath a Steel Sky.
*Geweled* - _sudo apt-get install geweled_ - A Bejeweled clone. The game won't fill PocketC.H.I.P.'s screen, leaving it possible to accidentally click out of the game.
*Mednafen* - _sudo apt-get install mednafen_ - A multi-system emulator. On PocketC.H.I.P., the only working systems are GB, GBC, GBA, and NES.
*OpenTTD* - _sudo apt-get install openttd_ - A port of Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe.
*Battle for Wesnoth* - _sudo apt-get install wesnoth-1.11_ - A fantasy turn-based strategy.
*PyDance* - _steps for installing_ - A Stepmania clone that uses .step files. Not worth trying unless you can play songs from a flash drive, as the songs add up quickly and the onboard memory of C.H.I.P. and PocketC.H.I.P. is only 4GB.
*Minecraft* - _download here_ - A modified port of Minecraft Pocket Edition for Raspberry Pi.
*Ren'Py* - _sudo apt-get install renpy_ - A port of the visual novel creator Ren'Py. Insta-crashes on boot.

------------------------------------​
Also, if the buttons on PocketC.H.I.P. make it hard to play games, I have a solution for you: this. It's a 3D-printable cover for the keys, and a bonus stylus. You can order it if you don't have a 3D printer available to you, too.


----------



## aracom (May 10, 2016)

Already ordered one a few days ago. These things are great, can't wait to try out pico-8 and some emulators.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 10, 2016)

Interesting: the C.H.I.P. team got both a VR program and Mednafen working at the same time, producing an actual Virtual Boy. However, if you do this, the battery is fully drained in less than an hour. It was the VR program, according to Next Thing, not the emulator. So while it is possible, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## Chad___ (Jun 16, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> However...they're more powerful than a Pi!



I want to clarify that the CHIP is NOT more powerful than Raspberry Pi. CHIP is running on a single-core, 1GHz Allwinner A8.

The Raspberry Pi 2 B+ has a quad-core, 700MHz Cortex A7, and that isn't even the newest version of the Pi.

That being said, I have my PocketCHIP in hand, and it's absolutely awesome.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2016)

I am not overly keep about needing an adapter for HDMI ($ 15.00 from the store) but I will keep an eye on these. $9 and a bunch of cheap cables gets things right down to throwaway price points.

Edit. Now finding out about the Orange Pi ($10, basically a pi or slightly better). Looks like I might have an alternative.


----------



## Chad___ (Jun 16, 2016)

Also, I can confirm that Chocolate Doom runs perfectly on the PocketCHIP.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 16, 2016)

I saw that on the make channel. I fricking want one. It could make a good cluster computer as how cheap they are. The pocketchip is also really nice. Will buy soon.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 22, 2016)

Luglige said:


> I saw that on the make channel. I fricking want one. It could make a good cluster computer as how cheap they are. The pocketchip is also really nice. Will buy soon.


It really is a nice little device. It's kind of odd, though. As a whole, it feels really sturdy and really fragile at the same time.


----------

